
SEYMOUR CRAY, FATHER OF THE SUPERCOMPUTER - walkingolof
https://hackaday.com/2019/01/15/seymour-cray-father-of-the-supercomputer/
======
zunzun
GOOD ARTICLE, THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT.

